# Great Lakes 1,000 footer Paul R Tregurtha aground in Duluth Minnesota harbor



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

1,000 footer Paul R Tregurtha aground in front of Duluth Minnesota Bayfront Park

http://www.duluthharborcam.com/

Image attached: 20140920-Tregurtha-Aground2.jpg (69.0 KB)

Greg Hayden


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Fascinating, first time I've seen Lakers on the move. Big aren't they!


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day kewl dude,sm.today.08:15.re:great lake1000 footer paul r tregurtha aground in duluth minnesota harbor.thank you for posting this news,great thumbnail.let us know if they pull her off.regards ben27


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

*Two G-Tugs got her off around 1900 local*

Two G-Tugs got her off around 1900 local

Attached:

20140920-Tregurtha-Aground6.jpg (62.1 KB)
One G-Tug towed the stern while the other pushed on the port side stern.

20140920-Tregurtha-Aground7.jpg (67.5 KB)
Then one G-Tug pushed on the bow for about 20 minutes.

20140920-Tregurtha-Aground72.jpg (58.5 KB)
Then they returned to one pushing the port stern while the other towed and they got her off just before 1900.

20140920-Tregurtha-Aground73.jpg (56.1 KB)
The owner of this website, Dennis O'Hara, zoomed in you can see the two tugs still standing by. Once free, with her twin CP props, Tregurtha backed on her own.

20140920-Tregurtha-Aground74.jpg (58.7 KB)
Tregurtha backed over to the Duluth Port Terminal, which was built to coincide with the opening of the St Lawrence Seaway in 1959 and is where off shore general cargo ships load/discharge. When we completely lost the light Tregurtha appeared to be moored to the pier yet both tugs still stood by along side her.

More Paul R Tregurtha information:

http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/fleet/prtrgrth.htm

Paul R Tregurtha at 1,013 feet 6 inches LOA is the longest of the thirteen 1,000 footers. They haul 60,000-70,000 thousand tons. The Tregurtha loaded a full coal cargo in Superior Wisconsin and was leaving the harbor when she ran aground. 

re post # 2 "Fascinating, first time I've seen Lakers on the move. Big aren't they!"

Yes, they are big, equal to 3-1/2 American football fields laid end to end. If you desire to watch some of these ships in Duluth-Superior Dennis offers the following, I am a subscriber:

http://www.duluthharborcam.com/p/harbor-watch-alerts.html

Harborwatch Alerts

These alerts are intended for those fanatical folks who really like watching the harborcams.

If you would like either an email, text, or both when there is imminent or important harbor activity to watch on the duluthhaborcam.com website, email me [email protected] to get on the list.

I will need your phone # if you want text alerts.

Alerts will be sent out for the following reasons, when I notice them and when I am available to send an alert:

Boats of particular interest 
Harbor activity of particular interest
Weather events of particular interest
Harbor events such as regattas, races, etc
Only sent between 5AM and 10PM -- when I see them.

This alert system is in a demo mode for now and depending on feedback from you, I will decide to continue the system.

Thanks,
Dennis

-----

Greg Hayden


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.northernimages.com/Duluth/Events/Tregurtha-Incident/

54 Dennis O'Hara pictures of Tregurtha aground ...

Greg Hayden


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day kewl dude.sm,today.06:59;#5.re:great lake 1000 footer aground.great link,excellent photo's thank you for posting,regards ben27


----------

